# Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht



## Simondasding (11. Mai 2017)

*Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*

Moin,
ich wurde im Hilfe gebeten und leite das jz frech an euch weiter .
Also nen Kumpel hat ne neue Wohnung und bekommt jz nen Telekom Magenta M Anschluss bis in die Wohnung. Er braucht nun nen Router mit Modem der das Signal aus der Wand nun in nen Brauchbares LAN und WLAN Signal umwandelt. Ich selbst hab Kabel mit mietModem und hab deshalb null Ahnung davon. Deshalb bräuchte ich jz paar Empfehlungen für Modelle. 

Preis: Maximal 80-90 Euro gerne weniger
Anwendungen: Netflix streamen und der klassische Multimedia kram aber kaum zockerei.

Wichtig: das Gerät muss vor allem zuverlässig und stabil laufen, das mit das wichtigste.

Dann schon mal danke, an alle die helfen


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*

Was sagt die Telekom dazu?


----------



## Simondasding (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*

Inwiefern? Ka was sollen die sagen?

Ach und entertain soll auch noch dabei anscheinend


----------



## rabe08 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was sagt die Telekom dazu?



Was sollte Sie sagen?


----------



## rabe08 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*

Ich schmeiß jetzt mal was in den Raum: TP-Link Archer VR200v Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der größere Bruder (600) hat vor kurzem sehr gut bei der Stiftung Warentest abgeschnitten, knapp hinter den deutlich teureren Fritzboxen. Ich habe den ganz großen Bruder (900), der macht Spaß. Hatte noch nie einen dermaßen perfomanten Router.  

Wie immer muß man sagen: TP-Link baut saugute Hardware, die Software ist - schlecht ist jetzt das falsche Wort, ich sag mal - gewöhnungsbedürftig. Bei der Archer-Serie wollten sie es echt mal besser machen. Man findet alles, aber meine Gedanken gehen andere Wege als die Gedanken der TP-Link SW-Architekten. Funktionieren tut es.


----------



## buxtehude (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*

Ich nehme mal an, du suchst also ein Router/Modem (mit bis zu 50 Mbit/s Down und 10 Mbit/s Up) mit WLAN Funktion für den Magenta Zuhause M Tarif per VDSL, oder?

Welchen WLAN Standard sollte das Gerät haben?

Pauschal kann ich persönlich eine (gebrauchte) Fritzbox empfehlen. Alternativ kann man diese auch mieten (Anbieter sind per Google zu finden).


----------



## Körschgen (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*

Schieß dir ne gebrauchte fritzbox 7362sl.

Werden als 1&1 Homeserver zu Hauf bei ebay verkauft.

Hab meinen Eltern eine für 35€ geholt, die haben ebenfalls den Telekom Magenta M.


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*

Nimm die fritzbox 7430 , bekommst für 90 Euro 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*



Simondasding schrieb:


> Inwiefern?


Vertragsgeschwindigkeit, Anschlußart (Annex irgendwas), empfohlene Hardware, ... .


----------



## Simondasding (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*

Das ist ja das weshalb ich euch einschalt  um das zu klären 

Die 7430 hab ich auch entdeckt scheint echt gut zu sein fürs Geld.

Hab aber noch Alternativen:
ASUS DSL-N17U Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

TP-Link TD-W9980B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

TP-Link Archer VR200v Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Simondasding (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*

Was sagt ihr zu den Alternativen?


----------



## buxtehude (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*

Hier wurden dir ja schon mehrere AVM Produkte empfohlen, da viele Leute damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
Das gleiche kann dir auch mit Asus oder TP Link passieren.

Daher solltest du eher gucken, welche Features du tatsächlich benötigst (WLAN -> n oder ac; Telefonie usw.) und dann entscheiden.

Vom Grundgedanken her kämen alle aufgezählten Produkte in Frage.


----------



## moreply (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*

Der WD9980B hängt sich gerne mal auf ist aber m.M. sehr performant was was Streaming und co angeht. Ich verwende ihn als reinen Wlan Router da hängen dann gerne mal 5-6 Geräte gleichzeitig dran. 
Er hat aber keine Telefonie Funktion.

Mein Tipp wäre eine Fritz Box 7362sl oder der Speedport Smart.


----------



## Körschgen (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*

Ich kann es auch nur noch mal betonen:
Fritzbox 7362sl

Ein besseres P/L Verhältnis wirst du kaum finden.

Die werden teilweise neu für unter 60€ verkauft, da sie bei Verträgen dabei waren aber nicht benötigt wurden.

Fritzbox 7362 eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Simondasding (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*

Ja, aber dann eher die 7430, die ist noch etwas günstiger


----------



## Körschgen (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*

Die hat nicht mal Gigabit Lan.


----------



## mrfloppy (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Die hat nicht mal Gigabit Lan.


Wie schlimm. Die 7490 hat angeblich Gigabit und kann sie auch nicht vollständig. Wenn das wichtig ist kann man nen günstigen Gigabit Switch davor hauen. Die 7430 ist absolut in Ordnung und irgendwo muss der Preis herkommen.  Fehlendes Gigabit ist kein KO Kriterium. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## YuT666 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*

Ich fang jetzt keinen eigenen Thread an, da es "fast" um die gleiche Sache geht.

MagentaZuhause S und ein DECT Telefon. Also nichts Weltbewegendes.

Hab zwei zur Auswahl: Die schon oft erwähnte Fritzbox 7362sl und den Speedport W 723V. Beide um die Ecke für jeweils 25 Euro. Die Speedports kommen meistens nicht so übermäßig gut weg (entweder scheint man sie zu mögen, oder zu hassen. Ein Mittelding scheint es nicht zu geben).


----------



## buxtehude (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*

Dann ganz klar die Fritzbox 7362 SL


----------



## YuT666 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*

Gut 

EDIT: Vorhin geholt und eben schnell eingerichtet (noch mit unserem jetzigen popeligen Uralt 6000er Zugang). Funzt ohne Probleme. Nette Oberfläche.


----------



## Thomas0x (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Router mit Modem für Magenta M gesucht*

Ich denke mit ner gebrauchten FritzBox bist du bestens beraten. Auf FritzBoxen gibts 5 Jahre Garantie und AVM ist auch sehr kulant


----------

